# Think i need acid!



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi, not used acid based wheel cleaners before always non acid, but some of my new customers have baked on dust on their wheels through neglect, one that the worst is a 11 plate range rover, so im a bit wary of using acid but wolfs decon is not shifting it & i cant wait 30-60 mins to leave it to dwell. So any reccomendations? the 5L wonder wheels in costco is tempting for under a tenner.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Wonder wheels might do it but I think IronX is one of the best shots too


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

think autosmart do a acid cleaner, very very strong!!!! do not leave it on long...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Like Spoony said, try IronX. It's better than Wolfs (IMO). 

Also, don't be scared of acidic cleaners, they have their place and are perfect sometimes. Just maybe not all the time, but thye are certainly needed some of the time. Don't use on sensitive finishes or damaged rims and you'll be OK. :thumb:

WW is good, but so is Megs Wheel Brightener. Depends on if you're a bulk buyer or not.

Also remember, alkali wheel cleaners (such as Autosmart Smart Wheels) can do just as much damage as acidic ones.


----------



## peteglorydh (May 22, 2009)

As daft as it sound and its not an automotive cleaner but try cilt bang or cif power cream, before i was awear of detailing and cleaning a car was just cleaning a car I bought some XR2 wheels for my old mark 2 fiesta they were in a real mess but with a little work from the cif cream they came up trumps i have tried cilt bang since and that works well to. Please don't laught till you tried it.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Acccciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid lol


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah man, it's cool, I take it every night lol


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Yeah man, it's cool, I take it every night lol


Guess ur a wonder wheels person then as it's cheaper


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

rsblue said:


> think autosmart do a acid cleaner, very very strong!!!! do not leave it on long...


What's that one called btw, would you recommend it?


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

peteglorydh said:


> As daft as it sound and its not an automotive cleaner but try cilt bang or cif power cream, before i was awear of detailing and cleaning a car was just cleaning a car I bought some XR2 wheels for my old mark 2 fiesta they were in a real mess but with a little work from the cif cream they came up trumps i have tried cilt bang since and that works well to. Please don't laught till you tried it.


I might give it a try sure we got some in our cupboard, thanks .


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

WannaBd said:


> What's that one called btw, would you recommend it?


cant remember the name tbh i will find out, yes its very very good just removes all the baked on dust dont even need to to agitate it. think its got very mild hc acid in it only needs 30-40 seconds


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Like Spoony said, try IronX. It's better than Wolfs (IMO).
> 
> Also, don't be scared of acidic cleaners, they have their place and are perfect sometimes. Just maybe not all the time, but thye are certainly needed some of the time. Don't use on sensitive finishes or damaged rims and you'll be OK. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Your right, if used to strong. I definitely need acid in my arsenal for the occasional bad wheel job. When you say not use on damaged wheels, most wheels are curbed, do u mean ones were coating is peeling, bubbling etc?


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Purple rain from autobright is great product


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

WannaBd said:


> Your right, if used to strong. I definitely need acid in my arsenal for the occasional bad wheel job. When you say not use on damaged wheels, most wheels are curbed, do u mean ones were coating is peeling, bubbling etc?


think he means ones that are peeling, chrome, highly polished etc will be ok on normal alloys with kerb damage:thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

rsblue said:


> think he means ones that are peeling, chrome, highly polished etc will be ok on normal alloys with kerb damage:thumb:


Guessed that was the case. So what's ur preferred wheel cleaner? Don't say ironX!


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

WannaBd said:


> Guessed that was the case. So what's ur preferred wheel cleaner? Don't say ironX!


im sorry to say i just use autosmart ones either smart wheels or there hc acid one works out so much cheaper.:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

WannaBd said:


> Your right, if used to strong. I definitely need acid in my arsenal for the occasional bad wheel job. When you say not use on damaged wheels, most wheels are curbed, do u mean ones were coating is peeling, bubbling etc?


I mean any damage, and that includes kerbing. The fluid (wether acidic or alkali) will react with the exposed metal and damage it. It will also lift surrounding lacquer away from metal that it wasn't fully bonded to, therefore spreading damage further.
Of course most wheels are damaged so this is where you make a choice... Do you still clean with a strong cleaner as a one off? Do you clean but try to avoid the damage? Do you just not use acid or alkali and try something else? Well, that's up to you really...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

rsblue said:


> think he means ones that are peeling, chrome, highly polished etc will be ok on normal alloys with kerb damage:thumb:


I meant any damage, which defo includes kerbing. See above.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

WannaBd said:


> Hi, not used acid based wheel cleaners before always non acid, but some of my new customers have baked on dust on their wheels through neglect, one that the worst is a 11 plate range rover, so im a bit wary of using acid but wolfs decon is not shifting it & i cant wait 30-60 mins to leave it to dwell. So any reccomendations? the 5L wonder wheels in costco is tempting for under a tenner.


There is also swarfega alloy wheel cleaner if you want a dilutable acidic cleaner, I'm surprised a car so new requires such cleaner though.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

If u used acid thing about the enhanced rust that it would cause to the bolts and disc hubs etc. may be consider using some kind of rust inhibitor after. Dont know what though. Im just thinking as a customer and wouldnt want to see more rust than usual a couple weeks after getting my car cleaned by you!


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

The thing that has to be considered here is what is the substrate that is being cleaned? in this case its a clear coat laquer, over an painted alloy! then you have to consider what is that your cleaning off? in most cases, its manily brake dust, road film, maybe a little oil and grease, there for what is used to clean brake parts?

so a good quality brake cleaner to remove the brake dust, oii and road film. this will remover the bulk of the dirt then you need a really good cleaner (non abrasive, not Cif or bathroom cleaners, they will scratch the surface for more dust and dirt to sit in for the next time you cleaner the wheels) then you need a really good cleaner for the weels, something like Espuma Revolution, gives you great dilution rates, cost effective, and will do the job quickly!!! 

normal dirty wheels can just be cleaned with the Revolution when and as but if the wheels are as dirty as you suggested I have found this is the best way to clean wheels, but then everyone has their own ideas!!


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

See my thread this works http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=254680


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have around 15L of a strong Wheel Acid free as long as you collect, also Traffic Film remover at the same amount. Im not far from Liverpool


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> I have around 15L of a strong Wheel Acid free as long as you collect, also Traffic Film remover at the same amount. Im not far from Liverpool


Hi I spotted that but from mine to yours I worked it out to be an 80 mile round trip so I'll just buy some but lucky person who gets em free:thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

rsblue said:


> im sorry to say i just use autosmart ones either smart wheels or there hc acid one works out so much cheaper.:thumb:


Don't be sorry autosmart is fantastic, that accounts for 90% of my products.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

traplin said:


> If u used acid thing about the enhanced rust that it would cause to the bolts and disc hubs etc. may be consider using some kind of rust inhibitor after. Dont know what though. Im just thinking as a customer and wouldnt want to see more rust than usual a couple weeks after getting my car cleaned by you!


Never even realised that, that's why I'm trying to weigh up the pro's and cons as I've not used acid before.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

WannaBd said:


> Hi I spotted that but from mine to yours I worked it out to be an 80 mile round trip so I'll just buy some but lucky person who gets em free:thumb:


No worries mate as its now been taken


----------



## robbo2g (Oct 16, 2010)

How soapy water and a cloth to clean the wheels then a bit of cutting compound for the inground dirt.I don't see the point in buying wheel cleaner.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

My brother in law has tried loads of wheel cleaners and he swears Flash Kitchen cleaner is the best hes tried, lol.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Our acid wheel cleaners are
Ali - v v strong. Professional use only. If you have then make sure you have the anti-dote gel too.

Ali Shine - Low hazard sprayable wheel cleaner

Our acid-free wheel cleaners
Smart Wheels and G101

We also recommend Hazsafe for very delicate wheels.

There is a wheel cleaning guide on our website with more information. Link below
http://www.autosmart.co.uk/Wheel Cleaning Guide.html


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Sue J said:


> Our acid wheel cleaners are
> Ali - v v strong. Professional use only. If you have then make sure you have the *anti-dote gel *too.


Anti dote? is that a joke?  forgot about the guide v useful thanks.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Nope it is not a joke. ALI is a very strong acid and can cause serious damage if it comes into contact with skin. We would deter anyone who is not a professional from using it and always say use with real caution and ensure that you do have antidote gel available, should the worst happen and it comes into contact with your skin. It will buy you a little extra time before you can seek proper medical help.


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

I use autoglym wheel cleaner and an autoglym stiff brush, works well 99.9% of the time


----------

